# fuente sin trafo para activar rele de 6 volt



## led_led (Abr 20, 2007)

Hola amigos de Foro,

solicito saber si alguien posee una fuente sin transformador para 220 volt, de tal forma de activar un rele de 6 vcc en la salida de la fuente, he probado algunos que salen en este foro, pero quizá no sirvan para activar un rele, debido a que me imagino que lo toma como un corto circuito, por su bobina, creo yo.

Si alguien pueda informaciónrmar o entregar un circuito, lo agradecería mucho.

Publico los circuitos probados con los que no he podido activar el rele, el caso del zener, pongo uno de 6,3 volt

Gracias y espero los comentarios.


----------



## adr (Abr 24, 2007)

bueno no se mucho del tema pero, el primer esquema nisiquiera tiene una resistensia que soporte la caida de tension, porlo que dudo mucho que funcione, e incluso podria quemarse al no haber nada que soporte los wats disipados, el segundo esquema me parese mucho a uno que yo arme y no funciono, nisiquiera cuando lo simule. bueno en este mismo foro en el tema de "problema con circuito que utiliza fuentes sin transformador" biene una fuente que hasta doonde puedo entender ya la probo el que escribio el articulo, aun asi te recomiendo que entres a la pagina https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-voltaje-sin-transformador-20-ma-2010/ en donde viene la fuente, te recomiendo que leas sobre el diodo zener en esta misma pagina para calcular las resistencias que quieras usar. y revisa un link que da mabauti muy interesante que te sera de gran interes para calcular tu fuente ( http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/AppNotes/00954A.pdf )
aqui tambien vienen cosas para la seguridad.


el tercer equema se parece al que yo termine usando ya que me dio niveles de temperatura mas aceptables para lo que yo estaba buscando, pero eso si calcula los valores de tu resistencia y de tu capacitor en base a la corriente que tu requieras, a mayor capacidad de tu capacitor mayor podra ser la corriente que entregue, pero la resistencia debera de soportar mas watts y esto la hara mas voluminosa y se calentara mucho. lo que es un inconveniente si lo que tu andas buscando como yo es una fuente que no ocupe tanto espacio, pero con mas corriente te comento que en ese caso busques acerca de fuentes conmutadas .
bueno por otro lado, el problema con este tipo de fuentes es que dan muy poca corriente. ya que consumen mucha potecncia en la resistencia que debe estar en serie con el capacitor, y a mayor corriente esta se calentara mucho mas, como los reles consumen mucha potencia (y talvez por eso telo toma como corto), te recomendaria que utilizaras un opto acoplador junto con un triac en vez del rele. el opto acaplador puede ser el moc 3020, moc 3021 o el moc 3022 ya que tu voltage es de 220 o el moc 3010 al 3012 si tu voltaje fuera de 120. en la pagina 6 del datasheet (http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/fairchild/MOC3020-M.pdf)viene como armar lo que seria el reemplazo del rele, solo te quedaria buscar un triac que se adecue a la carga que le vas a poner (son faciles de conseguir).

bueno una cosa mas como lo que en este tipo de fuentes no tenemos es mucha corriente y ademas de los milis que gaste el rele o el optocopler tienes que pensar en la corriente que consuma tu circuito de control recomendaria que si optas por el OPTOISOLATORS usen el moc que consume menos corriente que el el moc 3012 o el moc 3022 dependiendo el voltage de la red electrica de tu localidad, ya que consumen solo 5 miliaperes que es muchisimo menos que los diez que consumen los demas, por desgracia yo no lo he podido conseguir   y cada mili vale oro.

  no te olvides de la seguridad


----------



## mcrven (Abr 24, 2007)

Hola led_led, el primer circuito que publicas es suficiente para cumplir con tu requerimiento de activar un relay de 6 V. Claro está que el zener, como ya dices, deberá ser de 6,3V aunque, no es crítico.

No te funciona por qué la corriente que te puede suministrar el capacitor de 0,39 µF, es de tan solo 18 mA en 110V y, 36 mA en 220V. Seguro que tu relay consume mucho más que eso y, como tú bién dices también, lo vé como un corto circuito.

Dejame saber cuanto consume tu relay y te calculo el capacitor adecuado para esa corriente.

Si no tienes el dato, mide la R de la bobina del relay y me lo pasas.

LO QUE NO ENTIENDO es el motivo por el cual quieres utilizar un relay de 6 V DC directamente en una línea de 110/220 V AC. En general, eso es ANTI-ERGONÓMICO. Específicamente es: ANTI-TODO...

Saludos y exitos: mcrven


----------



## mcrven (Abr 24, 2007)

*Este post es par el amigo adr.*

Disculpa este "halón de orejas", amigo. Pero, tú mismo expones tus amplificadoras dudas al responder a este post. 
Con tus propias palabras dices no saber mucho del tema pero, haces aportes al mismo, demostrando y confirmando tu gran desconocimiento del mismo.

Te sugiero que investigues un poco antes de hacer afirmaciones como las que has dejado aquí, con buena intención ciertamente, pero recuerda, que para ayudar, primero, hay que estar en capacidad de hacerlo.

En este mismo, y en otros foros también, hay mucha letra que trata acerca de este tipo de fuentes, su funcionamiento y los motivos por los cuales se usan, así mismo como sus pro y sus contras. Búscalos y dales un repaso, y verás el mundo de otra forma.

Sin ánimo de ofender, te dejo un refrán que circula mucho aquí, en Venezuela, que es más bién "informaciónrmático" que electrónico, pero es funcional de amplio espectro:

ANTES DE PONER A FUNCIONAR LA LENGUA, ASEGURENSE QUE EL CEREBRO ESTÉ FUNCIONANDO.

Te repito que nada de lo que tienes aquí es con ánimos de ofender, ni a ti, ni a otra persona.

Saludos: mcrven


----------

